# EvolutionZ's 60cm Low tech journal.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys.. well, its me again.. as above, this time round gone back to the good old Low tech:mrgreen:

started my work today on taking out 10kg worth of ADA amazonia I which is rougly 10months old.

and also uprooted all my crypts which i am going to use for my new scape..

obviously.. the tank become super cloudy. soon, i

started taking out those ada soil and placed in a plastic bag.. as i reach the bottom half layer.. guess the ada soil have already broken down and became really muddy... kind of smelly as well..ended up i threw them away..
a picture to share

(sort of disgusting.)










oh well.. anyway, spent the whole morning cleaning my tank.

and heres my new tank specs:

60x30x36cm.

36watt PL lighting.

no co2, simply daily Excel dosing.

no other ferts.

Substrate ADA II amazonia.

fauna : Apistogrammas and Corydoras hasbrosus.

flora(for now) : Crypt. Wendtti 'green', Crypt. wendtti 'brown', Crypt. parva, us fissiden, taiwan moss and Needle leave java ferns.

filling up the tank to a level when i can start planting..

theres another bog wood to be placed on the left... have not decided to put anot.










right side of tank.. bog wood tied with us fissiden and taiwan moss.. and surrounded by crypts. wendtti green..

for the back, i should be planting Rotala sp 'green'.










tank filled up! bog wood floated mid way.. and i had to use 2 rocks to pin it down.. water slightly clouded due to the wood










threw in all the plants which i have not decided not to use anot..










comments please?

was wondering should i use moss as my foreground, or leave it bare?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

day 2.

did some sort of a minor rescaping today.

and also bought "spider" moss from a LFS. lets see when it grows out.. does the fronds branches out like a spider.

anyway.. tied the spider moss to my bog wood.. and shifted it to the middle..

used Needle leaves javafern as back ground..

still haven't decide on what moss to use as foreground though..










my Crypts...










close up.










angle shot.










sorry for the cloudy water... even after 6 hours of minor rescaping.. tank still slightly cloudy


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

looks promising, i will be keeping an eye on this one, love your moss, can you get a close up on the fissidens moss?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks... i have change the moss from fissiden to spider moss.. so theres no more us fissiden in the tank anymore.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

oh, sounds cool, i have never heard of spider moss before, i am curious to see how it will look


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update..
added 15 juvenile endler to help in the cycling of tank... was surprised that they acctually schools very well!


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm gonna be really harsh...

First, It's too symmetrical... you need to move the wood between where it is now and where it was maybe.

Second, if you are using moss and ferns, why spend all that $ on AS?

Ok, guess thats not that harsh...


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

often placing your visual point in the center isnt that great...also i would like info on spider moss too...


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

routressj. thanks ofr your comments.
yes i will try moving the wood around...
what second.. what do you mean by AS?


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think he is referring to your Amazonia Aquasoil (AS).

Nice work, I do agree that the wood arrangement needs to be moved to either the left or right.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

oh... im using the ADA amazonia firstly because of me keeping apistogramma.. as they need low pH.
and another thing is that i will be planting quite alot of crypts as well. ADA will provide the ferts for them.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes Aquasoil(AS). I was just wondering that: ferns and mosses need no substrate, so why use the most expensive substrate? Unless you just like using it or like the look or something.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah, I found this journal, Any Updates?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

no update yet.. still rescaping it.. will update soon =)


----------

